# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Γεωσκώληκες παραγωγή.

## Eliccaios

ΓΕΩΣΚΩΛΗΚΕΣ:


Τι είναι οι γεωσκώληκες ;

Οι  γεωσκώληκες για όσους δεν ξέρουνε είναι το σκουλήκι που κάνει όλη την  δουλειά στο χώμα την γης.  Άμα δεν υπήρχαν αυτά τα όντα θα ήμασταν  γεμάτοι ιούς και αρρώστιες από τα πτώματα τον νεκρών πουλιων. Οι  γεωσκώληκες ειναι εργάτες του χώματος, καθαρίζουνε πολλά πράματα στο  χώμα και στην επιφάνεια της γης.

Τι ΤΡΩΝΕ οι ΓΕΩΣΚΩΛΗΚΕΣ?

Οι γεωσκώληκες τρώνε από λαχανικά, φρούτα, ξερόφυλλα , ακόμα και πτώματα από πολλά είδη ζωών. 

ΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΕΩΣΚΩΛΗΚΕΣ?:

Οι γεωσκώληκες είναι ερμαφρόδιτοι, δηλαδή τα δύο φύλα είναι ενωμένα στο ίδιο άτομο.

Η γονιμοποίηση των ωαρίων όμως είναι αμοιβαία· Γίνεται σύζευξη δύο ατόμων και το σπέρμα του ενός γονιμοποιεί τα ωάρια του άλλου.

Το  γεννητικό σύστημα αποτελείται από 2 ζευγάρια αρσενικών αδένων (όρχεις),  που βρίσκονται στους δακτυλίους 10 και 11, και ένα ζευγάρι θηλυκών  αδένων (ωοθήκες) στον δακτύλιο 13.

Οι σπερματαγωγοί των όρχεων εκβάλλουν στον 15ο δακτύλιο και οι ωαγωγοί των ωοθηκών στον 14ο δακτύλιο.

Υπάρχουν  ακόμη ογκώδεις σπερματοκύστες, πάνω από τους γεννητικούς αδένες, όπου  συγκεντρώνονται το ώριμο σπέρμα. Και δύο ζευγάρια σπερματοθηκών, που  επικοινωνούν με το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον, με ισάριθμους πόρους, στους  δακτυλίους 9 και 10.


Οι γεωσκώληκες αναπαράγονται ολόκληρο τον χρόνο.

Η  σύζευξη γίνεται την νύχτα και διαρκεί 2-3 ώρες· δύο άτομα ενώνονται με  τις κοιλιακές τους επιφάνειες αλλά βλέποντας προς αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, δηλαδή  το κεφάλι του ενός βλέπει προς την ουρά του άλλου. Τα δύο επισάγματα  εκκρίνουν από ένα δακτυλίδι βλέννας που «δένει» τα άτομα σε σύζευξη.

Το  ώριμο σπέρμα του καθενός βγαίνει από τους αρσενικούς γεννητικούς πόρους  του και γλιστρά προς τις σπερματοθήκες του άλλου, μέσα από τον βλεννώδη  δακτύλιο. 

Εκεί το σπέρμα αποθηκεύεται και ακολουθεί ο  διαχωρισμός των δύο συντρόφων, που ο καθένας τους έχει πια στις  σπερματοθήκες του το σπέρμα του άλλου. Μέσα σε 24 ώρες το επίσαγμα  εκκρίνει 2-10 βομβύκια, που καθώς ο γεωσκώληκας γλιστρά οπισθοχωρώντας,  περνούν εμπρός από τον 14ο δακτύλιο και δέχονται όσα ωάρια βγαίνουν από  τους θηλυκούς γεννητικούς πόρους.

Μπρος από τον 9ο και 10ο  δακτύλιο, όπου ανοίγουν οι σπερματοθήκες, χύνονται τα σπερματοζωάρια και  γονιμοποιούν τα ωάρια. Το βομβύκιο που απελευθερώνεται με την προς τα  πίσω ολίσθηση του γεωσκώληκα και εγκαταλείπεται στο έδαφος περιέχει έναν  μεγάλο αριθμό αυγών, καθώς και μια λευκωματώδη ουσία (εκτός από την  βλέννα),
χρήσιμη για την διατροφή των εμβρύων. 

Η εμβρυϊκή  ανάπτυξη γίνεται μέσα στο βομβύκιο, από το οποίο εκκολάπτονται  μικροσκοπικοί γεωσκώληκες, σε 2-4 εβδομάδες. Οι νεαροί γεωσκώληκες  ωριμάζουν σεξουαλικά σε διάστημα 2-3 μηνών και συμπληρώνουν την σωματική  τους αύξηση σε 1 περίπου έτος.








ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΕΩΣΚΩΛΙΚΕΣ?:


Οι  γεωσκώληκες βρίσκονται σε όλα σχεδόν τα εδάφη της γης, αρκεί να υπάρχει  αρκετή υγρασία και οργανική ύλη, απαραίτητες για την επιβίωσή τους.  οίναι σαπροφάγα ζώα. 

1ο Μέρος' Καλλιέργειας Γεωσκώληκα.

Πάρτε  ένα τάπερ η κάποιο μίκρο ενυδρείο και κάντε τα εξής. πάρτε χώμα,  προτιμήστε καλύτερα από κάποιο χωράφι η άμα είστε σε πόλη πάρτε χώμα για εσωτερικό χώρο. 

 Μπορείτε να πάρετε humus, μπορείτε να το βρείτε σε μαγαζιά με φυτά η  και σε pet shops. είναι ένα χώμα για ερπετά βρίσκετε λίγο δύσκολα διότι  κάποια φυτώρια δεν το ξέρουνε. άμα δεν βρείτε τίποτα από τα παραπάνω, ένα χώμα που κρατάει υγρασία θα είναι ότι πρέπει. 

Προειδοποιηση: ανοίξτε μια μικρή τρυπά, αφήστε να περνά αέρας και στην τρυπά, βάλτε βαμβάκι η υαλοβάμβακα.


2ο Μέρος' Καλλιέργειας Γεωσκώληκα.


Το  να βρούμε σκουλήκια είναι εύκολο. Άμα έχετε κάποιο χωράφι κοντά σας,  ψάξτε για σκιερό και υγρό μέρος. Εκεί άμα σκάψετε σίγουρα θα έχει  κάμποσα. 

Άμα είστε σε πόλη , τοτε κάνετε υπομονή δεν αργεί το  καλοκαίρι Μόλις πάτε στο χωρίο , ορμήστε σε ένα χωράφι ενός γείτονα και  βρείτε το σκιερότερο και υγρό μέρος, σκάψτε και πάρτε μερικά. 


3ο Μέρος' Καλλιέργειας Γεωσκώληκα.


Αφού βρήκατε τα σκουλήκια πρέπει να τα βάλετε στο τάπερ ή ότι άλλο είναι αυτό , αρκεί να είναι μεγάλο σε μήκος , πλάτος ύψος. 

Αφού  τα βρήκαμε τα σκουλήκια τα βάζουμε στο χώμα και τα αφήνουμε στην ησυχία  τους για λίγες ώρες. Μετά από 2 ώρες πηγαίνετε και δείτε άμα έχουνε  σκάψει και έχουνε μπει στο χώμα Αν ναι τότε είναι κάλο γιατί είναι κάλα  υγροποιημένο το χώμα. 

Αν όχι βγάλτε τα σκουλήκια και ρίξτε νερό  πέρα δώθε να πάει παντού στο χώμα. Μην το παρακάνετε! με μετρό να μην  γίνει λάσπη Θέλουμε να έχει υγρασία όχι να γίνει λάσπη. 

Μόλις  μπούνε βάλτε ένα μήλο ή μαρούλι ή και ξερόφυλλα. Τα ξερόφυλλα σε  κομματάκια γιατί δεν θα φαγωθούνε γρήγορα και φρούτα και λαχανικά πάλι  με μετρό , γιατί θα πιάσουν μούχλα και μετά θα μαζευτεί σμήνος από  μυγάκια. 

Όταν έχετε ήδη γεμίσει κάμποσα σκουλήκια , τα παίρνεται τα καθαρίζετε με νερό από την βρύση και δώστε στα πτηνά σας.


Τι θρεπτικά στοιχειά έχει ο Γεωσκώληκας ?

Πρωτεινη:62,2%
λιπος:17,7%
μεταλλικά στοιχεια:5%

Υ.Γ.Ανακατεύετε το χώμα για να ανανεώνεται και αλλαγή κάθε 5 μήνες , γιατί τα σκουλήκια αποβάλουνε κιόλας δεν τρώνε μονό...!

Είναι μια τέλεια πηγή τροφής ο γεωσκώληκας και μπορεί να βοηθήσει και σε αρρώστιες.



Πηγη:wikipedia.org

----------

